# Fly Fishing in Colorado in December?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So I haven't been fly fishing in years and haven't been serious about fishing at all since I was a kid. I have probably only been out a 1/2 dozen times since my teens because life just got in the way.

Anyway.... i'll be in Colorado for the next 2 weeks and just happen to be staying right on the Arkansas river in an RV park. Needless to say, the first thing I thought about was doing some fly fishing.

Is there even a point this time of year? Am I going to freeze my stupid little butt off?









I'm all geared up with a new rod, some flies, and 800 gram thinsulate waders.







Just wondering if I am crazy, or if I stand a chance of catching some trout? Or.... should i have been posting about ice fishing instead?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey man theis time of year is a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* good time to hit the rivers man and i can put you on the fish they might not be big but there are lots of them just give me a call at 719 360 7088 and we can maybe get together on a wednesday and fish it up


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I catch steelhead in the rivers and streams when there is ice on the banks. In fact I know some guys that only fish this time of year. As for flies, egg patterns, midges, and the likes is what I and other guys use. Steel head BTW are a lake rainbow trout so if you are fishing browns, lakers, rainbows, or what ever....try it. You might even use single eggs or egg sacks.

Try and find out what they are eating

Stay dry

Good luck...fish on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try Snowshoe2 !! LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris I'd just take your gear and ask around at the campground when you get there. I bet they have a pretty good handle on the ins and outs of what works there and what doesn't.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes like ebbs says the locals will hook you up plus CO204yoter has a great offer. Make sure you throw in a bar of soap in the fly box as the water this time of year is normal bathing temp's.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The fish'in is better in the river this time of year than in the summer. You can go to the CDOW website and they have fishing reports on 3 or 4 sections of the Arkansas River---but as stated, the locals know more about whats going on than the bunny cops.

This time of year, the bigger fish are hitt'in 2 1/2" streamers---most of the dinky 10"-12" Trout will hit your flies before the big fish have a chance to take them.

If your staying at the RV camp east of Salida, theres Gold Medel Water a couple miles down stream. If you head east towards Canon City, the fish'in is pretty good under the Texas Creek bridge and down stream a ways. Then---if your feel'in tuff---Browns Canyon is on the west side of Salida, but you need to be 1/2 Mountain Goat ( who do we know like that.lol.) to fish some of the better spots there.

The weather isn't too cold yet down by the river---some cold days, but mostly in the 60's or better. Heck, down in Canon the last few weeks a guy could run around in a T-SHIRT.

Bring your big fry'in pan---those river Trout sure taste good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OH...if they become too much of a challenge, ask Cat if you can borrow some dynomite. Set off a charge and run down stream with your net ready and the fish fry is on !!


----------

